# Cramping AFTER bowel movement? Sorry TMI!



## socitycourty

So I am 11 weeks-ish. I am not very regular anymore, and sometimes it is a few days in between the times I go.

I noticed that I feel uncomfortable (crampy, a little nauseous?) before I have to have a bowel movement. Then once I go, I cramp afterwards for a while.

I mentioned it to my dr and he didn't seem concerned but it's really wierd to me. I don't strain when I go, I try to wait until I'm ready instead of forcing it.

Sooooo sorry for the TMI but I hope one of you ladies has been thru this or knows what I'm talking about! :dohh:


----------



## socitycourty

bumping, any thoughts? :)


----------



## jenmcn1

I have had this same problem! I've been told its ok as long as there isn't spotting along with the pain. I sometimes get the urge to have a BM and I get really crampy...almost like af type cramps sorta...it has scared me...but I think its normal!


----------



## christal85

I had sever cramping before bm and it would go away a bit after. The cramps were so bad I went to the dr. He said that it's normal for ur bowels to cause cramping. He said everything down there is getting bigger and filling up that bowel issues and urinary issues can irritate the uterus. :) I wouldnt be to worried. He took me off my pernats and told me to just tale folic and that helped my cramps a bit. :) good luck!


----------



## esst

I'm kind of used to it in a way but I am worried. My endometriosis has always meant pain/cramping after bowel movements. The last bit of your small intestine is behind your left ovary/fallopian tube and your rectum is behind your uterus. Waste traveling through there probably causes pressure on your expanding uterus and can cause cramping.


----------



## minimoo90

I have cramping before bowel movements too. I think for some women it's normal to get IBS type symptoms. It does scare the hell out of me, but I'm started to get used to it now.


----------



## socitycourty

I had it last week and it scared me. Then I had it again yesterday. It took a while for the cramps to go away, but there was no spotting. I already had some bowel issues before getting my BFP so I guess it could just be continuing. Early in the pregnancy I went all the time. Then it started to slow down and get painful. 

We can't win! LOL


----------



## luckyno.3

I am the same exact way. I also have some cramping if I have to pee really bad.


----------



## Sunshine12

I get bad cramps before I have a BM (Im not remotely regular. Maybe every 2 days or so)
I dont get cramps afterwards but definately before. I get funny pains if I have to pee too (although not sore ones like with BM)


----------

